# 2013 VW Beetle Driver door will not lock



## Intlflyer007 (Mar 11, 2019)

My daughter has a 2013 Beetle 2.5 base. The drivers side door will not lock when using the remote or the inside door lock. The passenger and trunk hatch do lock from the remote or the inside door lock. So I assume the remote is fine. So is the door lock actuator/motor one component or 2? I’m going to try to buy that online and replace it myself. I have average mechanical skills. Has anyone ever had the same issue and was that the problem? I also guess the linkage could have disconnected somehow, but I don’t hear anything happening on that side when I push the remote or the interior door lock/unlock from either door.
I would appreciate any help. She hasn’t had many issues with the car.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

This is the 1998-2010 New Beetle forum; you might post in the right one here: 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5309-The-Beetle

I would scan for trouble codes with a vw specific scan tool and see, what comes up.


----------

